# Apple earpods



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

What is the difference between the Samsung OEM headphones and ear pods to make the volume control not work? Does the phone need special software to make the headphones work?

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

Only the shape and speaker placement are different. I had tried using them, but they don't fit my ears right. But my girlfriend uses them now with her Bionic and she loves them. Sounds better than the earbuds that came with my GSIII, but I wouldn't recommend buying them. There are much better earbuds out there, and if sound quality matters that much to you it's worth spendinga few extra bucks for a quality set. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> Only the shape and speaker placement are different. I had tried using them, but they don't fit my ears right. But my girlfriend uses them now with her Bionic and she loves them. Sounds better than the earbuds that came with my GSIII, but I wouldn't recommend buying them. There are much better earbuds out there, and if sound quality matters that much to you it's worth spendinga few extra bucks for a quality set.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I already got them, I can't figure out how to get the volume control to work with them

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

The connections in the wire are reverse compared to the oem ones. Apple's volume control won't work on the s3 and vice versa.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

